# Gan Megaminx Overview | Everything You Need to Know



## ROEVOSS (Nov 24, 2018)

Get hyped for my overview on the upcoming Gan Megaminx! What do you guys think of this puzzle?


----------



## Matt— (Nov 24, 2018)

How expensive do you think it will be? This looks awesome


----------



## ROEVOSS (Nov 24, 2018)

Matt— said:


> How expensive do you think it will be? This looks awesome


Thanks! I reckon around $60 -$80.


----------



## Matt— (Nov 24, 2018)

ROEVOSS said:


> Thanks! I reckon around $60 -$80.


Woah, too expensive for me. And anyway, I don’t practice Megaminx


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 25, 2018)

>puzzle in the video isn't even the Gan mega
>thumbnail has a promotional pic of the Gan mega
>pictures used in the video are from early prototypes
>almost completely speculation about the puzzle

why is this video


----------



## ROEVOSS (Nov 26, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> >puzzle in the video isn't even the Gan mega
> >thumbnail has a promotional pic of the Gan mega
> >pictures used in the video are from early prototypes
> >almost completely speculation about the puzzle
> ...


This video is supposed to be what features the cube will have when it's released. It is not a review.


----------



## Numberwhizz 13 (Nov 26, 2018)

Feliks was using it at Weston-Super Mare.
In his video for the Oceanic record description it says cube gan megaminx prototype.


----------



## Erik (Nov 29, 2018)

I had the chance to briefly try it out at WSM. It's very light. The indentations are good for grip although you have to get used to them. Turning is great, it's better than the Galaxy V2 M. Also it's less 'gummy', during algs you lockup less.
If only it'd come with brown plastic as well..... [still loves original mefferts colour scheme]


----------



## ROEVOSS (Nov 29, 2018)

Erik said:


> I had the chance to briefly try it out at WSM. It's very light. The indentations are good for grip although you have to get used to them. Turning is great, it's better than the Galaxy V2 M. Also it's less 'gummy', during algs you lockup less.
> If only it'd come with brown plastic as well..... [still loves original mefferts colour scheme]


Interesting


----------



## Sion (Dec 1, 2018)

As exciting as it sounds, I'm not sure if it's worth the $80 price tag.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 1, 2018)

Sion said:


> As exciting as it sounds, I'm not sure if it's worth the $80 price tag.


Has a price actually been announced or mentioned?


----------



## ROEVOSS (Dec 1, 2018)

Tabe said:


> Has a price actually been announced or mentioned?


The price has not been mentioned yet. Many people think it'll be around $60-$80 for the magnetic version.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 3, 2019)

Still waiting for this puzzle to be released...


----------



## leven Williams (Jun 6, 2019)

https://shop.gancube.com/product/gan-megaminx


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 9, 2019)

It's not on the Cubicle though  I'm going to wait until they get it so I can use my gift cards instead of paying $56 USD for it.


----------



## BMcD308 (Jul 11, 2019)

Now that it appears to be available at retail, does anyone have it? Preferably someone with a Galaxy V2 to compare.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 12, 2019)

BMcD308 said:


> Now that it appears to be available at retail, does anyone have it? Preferably someone with a Galaxy V2 to compare.


I have a review I'll be posting on my channel soon, but as a sub-40 solver I prefer the V2 LM.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 12, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> I have a review I'll be posting on my channel soon, but as a sub-40 solver I prefer the V2 LM.


Bring the Gan to the comp in September so I can try it


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 12, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Bring the Gan to the comp in September so I can try it


Will do!


----------

